# Drei



## Krone1 (16 Apr. 2014)




----------



## Max100 (16 Apr. 2014)

Da hat er, Oskar Wilde, absolut recht :thx:


----------



## CukeSpookem (16 Apr. 2014)

Drei Frauen und ein Zyniker ergeben keine Ehe, sondern eine Soap auf RTL...


----------



## Max100 (16 Apr. 2014)

CukeSpookem schrieb:


> Drei Frauen und ein Zyniker ergeben keine Ehe, sondern eine Soap auf RTL...




Der war sehr gut :WOW:


----------

